# What do you do to beat the FLU??



## ClaireAvril (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello everyone:

I am sitting at home SICK.. its not the flu though.. just a minor sore throat and stuffy nose.

But tis the season for the Flu.. how do you make sure that you don't get sick?  Or is getting sick especially during this time of year inevitable?
Do you get a flu shot?

I usually try to go overboard on my hand santizer, i do get a flu shot every year and I never get a cold that really knocks me out.  As soon as I feel a cold coming on I dose up on my vitamins, and take all the cold medicine I can.

I'd like to say i try to stay away from people who are sick but that is hard especially when you take public transit or you work with a lot of people.
I was on the GO Train last week and this woman beside me coughed and I knew it right then and there that I would get sick... and here I am.

Do you have any special (or uncommon) remedies to kill your cold dead in its tracks or to just prevent yourself from getting sick?

A friend of my was telling me her natropathic doctor recommended hydrotherapy?!  When you're just about to get out of the shower.. try to soak yourself in the coldest water possible.  this is supposed to close pores and prevent sickness... has anyone heard of this?

I hate being sick!!


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

i know how you feel. i've been sick almost 8 times this year alone! it really is hard to prevent when you're surrounded by people all the time. i'm thinking about getting a flu shot for next year though coz its really frustrating. i just drink a lot of tea with honey and lemon in it when i am sick that eventually works i also suck a lot of lozenges like strepsils (ones with zinc are pretty good) hope you get better soon xoxo


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 3, 2008)

I sleep and work out and eat as well as I can and I usually don't get that sick.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

I haven't gottwn the flu in a couple of years...Thank God for the flu shot...But when I did I lived off Thera Flu....That drink is Awesome...put a little honey and lemon in it...It is so wonderful...and it works fast!


----------



## lanise1328 (Dec 4, 2008)

A natural home remedy I use is eating garlic. Garlic is a natural healer and actually fights off some infections that mordern antibiotics can't kill.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 4, 2008)

What do I do to beat the flu? I don't have a flu jab. 
When I had it, I've never been more ill than all my life... throat, sinus, chest, and ear infection all at once. It wasn't flu, just an awful awful cold. I was on antibiotics for three weeks and even then it didn't shift.

Its weird... when I was at school I would get cold after cold, and when I got one, it wouldn't be a snivvley nose and sore throat, it'd be full have to keep a tissue constantly up my nose kinda cold, gross huh? But now, I've been smoking for about 4-5 years, smoking is supposed to lower your immune system and in that time I've had about 3 colds in that time, weird? So yeah, start smoking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha joking obviously.

Off topic... (this isn't aimed at anyone) but it really bugs me when people say they have the flu when in reality its just a cold (bit like when someone says they have a migraine when its actually a headache, grr!). I don't think people realise just how serious influenza can be, it can kill you, unlike a cold. Well, with the elderly especially. I've seen several fit healthy people hospitalised with the flu, its awful! I hope I never get it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have had the Flu....been diagnosed by a doctor and sent home with meds...so I personally know the difference between the flu and a common bad cold. ... For people who have had the flu...they know exactly what the flu and their symptoms are. All forms of the flu do not require hospitalization ... some require plenty of rest and medication.
The FLU is quite common during certain seasons in the US that is why we have a FLU vaccination that is highly recommended for most people who are in the public...teachers, nurses etc...



FLU
•Fever of 100° (37.8°) to 104° (40°), which can reach 106° (41°) when symptoms first develop. Fever is usually continuous, but it may come and go. Fever may be lower in older adults than in children and younger adults. When fever is high, other symptoms usually are more severe. 
•Body aches and muscle pain (often severe), commonly in the back, arms, or legs. 
•Headache. 
•Pain when you move your eyes. 
•Fatigue, a general feeling of sickness (malaise), and loss of appetite. 
•A dry cough, runny nose, and dry or sore throat. You may not notice these during the first few days of the illness when other symptoms are more severe. As your fever goes away, these symptoms may become more evident. Influenza usually does not cause symptoms in the stomach or intestines, such as vomiting and diarrhea.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have had the Flu....been diagnosed by a doctor and sent home with meds...so I personally know the difference between the flu and a common bad cold. ... For people who have had the flu...they know exactly what the flu and their symptoms are. All forms of the flu do not require hospitalization ... some require plenty of rest and medication._

 
True, I just don't think people realise how serious it can be thats all. Just one of my pet peeves really like the headache/migraine thing lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

True...But I think we know here (US)...People die from the flu every Fall & Winterl...that is why My family and I are first in line for the flu shots every year...I tried to avoid taking the shot...But my son goes to school with so many sick kids I just could not have him not take it...and I can't force him to do it if I don;t as well. My husband has had the flu shot for the last 5 years and he has never as much as had a cold...so I decided over the last couple of years to take it as well...and it does actually work...WELL!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_True...But I think we know here (US)...People die from the flu every Fall & Winterl...that is why My family and I are first in line for the flu shots every year...I tried to avoid taking the shot...But my son goes to school with so many sick kids I just could not have him not take it...and I can't force him to do it if I don;t as well. My husband has had the flu shot for the last 5 years and he has never as much as had a cold...so I decided over the last couple of years to take it as well...and it does actually work...WELL!_

 
I'm not doubting it works lol it didn't work for me personally, but it works for my mum and dad. Does it make you feel ill when you have it? I remember when I had it I felt so sick and light headed for the next couple of days then I realised it might have been that!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes the first year I took it it made me feel ill...thereafter no...But my doctor told me the first shot normally does affect you that way....I felt like I had the flu after the fist immunization....But I stuck it out and took another one and the next time it was smooth sailing. But it does affect people differently it never made my dh sick from day one....Nor my son...But I am a weakling


----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2008)

#1. Flu shot
#2. Wash hands
#3. Avoid crowded areas with many sick people, ie. hospitals, hospital elevators
#4. Stay away from daycare centers, lol, children are adorable, but are germhoarders nonetheless.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 5, 2008)

drink lots of water...lots of rest...and take vitamin c!


----------



## Korms (Dec 6, 2008)

My Mum always told me "feed a cold, starve a flu"!  So everytime I get sick with a cold I use it as an excuse to stuff my face with junk!  This advice is obviously rubbish and not to be taken seriously


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 6, 2008)

About prevention... The flu is airbourne so even if you wash your hands 1 million times and never eat with dirty hands you will most likely still get the flu since you work in a place where you probably see hundreds of people each day.  But you should still wash your hands all the time to prevent getting other illnesses!

Umm i dont think there is a "quick" way to get better.

I just eat soup, drink water, and gingerale.  I most lay in bed all day and sleep while watching tons of DVD's.  I also try not to contaminate everyone.  You cant really do much since the war between the flu virus and antibotics are happening on the inside which is out of your control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Next season be sure to get the flu shot!  If you dont have insurance its about $15-30


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_My Mum always told me "feed a cold, starve a flu"! So everytime I get sick with a cold I use it as an excuse to stuff my face with junk! This advice is obviously rubbish and not to be taken seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My Mom says...Feed a Cold...Starve a Fever ...


----------



## joanbrent (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_drink lots of water...lots of rest...and take vitamin c!_

 
Agree, taking rest is important in fighting a flu. Even garlic works; these act as an antiboitic and are said to cleanse the system.


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

Stay hydrated, load up on vitamin C and SLEEP a lot. 

I'm bummed because my husband came down with the stomach flu at 4am. He's been in bed all day and I've been caring for him. I'm REALLY hoping I don't get it. I have been out of work (snowed in!) for a week and a 1/2 which ended up being OK since it was the holidays anyway, but I have to go back on Monday regardless of how I feel!


----------



## mochabean (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll say you need to drink lots of water to hydrate yourself and get plenty of sleep. Too bad you got sick! I hope you feel better. 

Whenever I get sick, I drink plenty of green tea and ginger tea. It seems to help a lot. But then again, I haven't really been SICK in a couple of years. I try to eat healthy and sleep at least 8 hrs a day. 

But sometimes there's nothing you can do to prevent getting sick if you know someone around you is sick. I always say if you are sick, just stay home. It will save a lot of troubles from spreading the sickness to other people. 

Hope you get well quick!


----------



## saiababy (Jan 16, 2009)

THERA FLU!!! this is the only thing I take when I get sick, which is about once every two years.  Zicam nose swabs are awesome too.  Take a lot of Vitamin C and drink plently of water, OJ and green tea.  Do not eat any junk food, your body needs optimum condition to kick the flu.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

Luckily I haven't gotten sick this winter season. *knock on wood!* 

What I do may not be the best but I guess I in a kind of isolate myself from the outside world during this season lol. Which means I go out a whole lot less unless I really have to and just stay at home as much as I can. Which I guess can limit my exposure to germs from the outside. I wash my hands a lot, use hand sanitizer like crazy, get lots of sleep and vitamins! And if someone in my household gets sick I try to stay away from them as much as I can and take the usual precautions. Now I know that no matter how many precautions you take you can still get sick I'm just surprised that I haven't gotten sick yet. Last year around this time I got sick as much as everyone else around me was.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol, I love how just a few days after I made that post, I came down with...STREP THROAT! I've never ever had it in my life before this either and yuck I feel miserable. Hopefully the penicillin will clear it up fast so I can actually eat pain-free and finally be able to breathe (I'm so congested, I can't even sleep. If I can't breathe I can't sleep.).


----------



## WithThat (Feb 2, 2009)

Not much you can do Claire. But rest, eat some oranges since they have a lot of vitamin C and also drink lots of water. Wear a mask if needed.


----------

